# Front Range Hosting, Denver/Atlanta OpenVZ, Denver KVM VPS's from 1.50/mo



## VPSCorey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Front Range Hosting* offers powerful, fast SSD Accelerated OpenVZ & KVM VPS Solutions.


Using the latest Intel E5 Series Processors Coupled with LSI CacheCade SSD Caching Technology.  We have some of the fastest VPS out there!

Celebrating our 2nd year in business we have some great offers below.

Use code FRH10 for 10% off and get an additional 10% off if you pay in quarterly or longer installments!


Locations: Colorado Springs, Colorado, and Atlanta Georgia, USA!


Recent Reviews (From our valued customers).

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1235786
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1086156&highlight=FrontRangeHosting
http://www.webhostdir.com/search/profile.aspx?spid=22098
http://www.serchen.com/company/front-range-hosting/


See our Benchmarks at Serverbear.com http://serverbear.com/9794/front-range-hosting

*Our VPS Servers Feature:*
 


SolusVM Control Panel
24/7 Support
OpenVZ Virtualization
Native IPv6 Support
Gigabit Ports
Free DNS Management, RDNS Support IPv4 & IPv6
RAID-10 Enterprise Drive Systems w/SSD Acceleration
Full Root Access
Tun/Tap/ppp device user controllable
99.9% Network Uptime
Supermicro Hardware
Intel Xeon E5 Series Powered
Unlimited OS Reloads
Excellent Customer/Node Ratio
EV SSL Protected Shopping Cart
Test IP's
Denver 198.147.20.15 http://testden.frontrangehosting.com/test100m.dat
Denver IPv6 2604:2880::e191:6267
Atlanta 162.216.45.5 http://testatl.frontrangehosting.com/test100m.dat
ASN 54856 We own our own IP's!



*OpenVZ OS Templates*
 


Add On Request
CentOS 5 32 Bit
CentOS 5 64 Bit
CentOS 6 32/64 Bit Developer
CentOS 6 32/64 Bit Developer
Debian 6 32/64 Bit
Debian 7 32/64 Bit
Fedora 15 32 Bit
Fedora 15 64 Bit
Ubuntu 10.04 32 Bit LTS
Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit LTS
Ubuntu 11.10 32 Bit
Ubuntu 11.10 64 Bit
Ubuntu 12.10 32/64 Bit
Ubuntu 12.04 32/64 Bit
Ubuntu 13.04 32/64 Bit
Scientific Linux 6 32 Bit
Scientific Linux 6 64 Bit
Slackware 11.37 Minimal
*KVM ISO's*  Full list can be seen on our ordering system.  We have the latest Ubuntu and Debian Releases


CentOS 6.3 32/64
Ubuntu 10.04 32/64 Desktop/Server
Ubuntu 11.04 32/64 Desktop/server
Ubuntu 12.04 32/64
Ubuntu 12.10 32/64
Ubuntu 13.04 32/64
Debian 6 32/64
Debian 7 32/64
FreeBSD 9 32/64
FreeBSD 8.3 32/64
Gentoo 2012-07-10 32/64
Mikrotik RouterOS 5.21
Monowall
PFSense 2.0.1
PBX In A Flash
Slackware 14 32/64
Arch Linux 2012-12-01 32/64
Scientific Linux 6.3 32/64
Turnkey Linux Tracks
Turnkey Linux OSQA
Turnkey Linux NodeJS
Turnkey Linux Revision Control
Turnkey Linux eJabberd
System Rescue CD
CentOS 5.8 32/64
Vyatta 6.5 32Bit Open Source Edition
*Can add ISO On Request*



*We Accept The Following Payment Methods*


Paypal
2Checkout
Credit Card
Amazon Payments
*VPS-128*
128 MB Guaranteed RAM
128 MB vSwap
5 GB Disk Space
250 GB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
2 IPv6 Addresses (Colorado Only For Now)

*$1.50/Month* - Buy Now

*VPS-256*
256 MB Guaranteed RAM
256 MB vSwap
10 GB Disk Space
500 GB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
2 IPv6 Addresses (Colorado Only For Now)

*$2.50/Month* - Buy Now



*VPS-512*
512 MB Guaranteed RAM
512 MB vSwap
20 GB Disk Space
1 TB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
2 IPv6 Addresses (Colorado Only For Now)

*$5.00/Month* - Buy Now



*VPS-1024*
1024 MB Guaranteed RAM
1024 MB vSwap
40 GB Disk Space
2 TB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
2 IPv6 Addresses (Colorado Only For Now)

*$7.00/Month* - Buy Now


*VPS-2048*
2048 MB Guaranteed RAM
2048 MB vSwap
80 GB Disk Space
4 TB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
2 IPv6 Addresses (Colorado Only For Now)

*$14.00/Month* - Buy Now


Full List of Plans Can Be Seen By Clicking Here



*KVM Plans*


*KVM-384D*
384MB RAM
22GB SSD Accelerated Disk Space
4vCPU
768GB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
1 IPv6 Address
*3.00/Mo* - Buy Now


*KVM-512D*
512MB RAM
30GB SSD Accelerated Disk Space
4vCPU
1TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
1 IPv6 Address
*5.00/Mo* - Buy Now


*KVM-1024D*
1024MB RAM
60GB SSD Accelerated Disk Space
4vCPU
2TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
1 IPv6 Address
*10.00/Mo * - Buy Now



*Larger Plans 2+ GB Available See Website Link Below*

If you're going to use 1GB or over you may want to opt for our OnApp Cloud KVM Service. Click Here


Extra IPv4 IPs Avail for 1.00/mo Extra IPv6 IP's Free on request.

cPanel Licenses for 15.99/mo









Please do not hesitate to contact us for questions or custom plans! sales @ frontrangehosting.com


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

Just for future reference, you need to list what datacenters you use in your offers.

What are you using in Denver and Atlanta?

Nice offer!


----------



## Jade (Aug 17, 2013)

Pretty good prices! Good luck


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just for future reference, you need to list what datacenters you use in your offers.
> 
> What are you using in Denver and Atlanta?
> 
> Nice offer!


Denver is Data 102 in Colorado Springs, Atlanta is [email protected]


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 18, 2013)

Tux has it right.


----------



## Tux (Aug 22, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Tux has it right.


And you now have a new customer.


----------

